#ubuntu-us-in 2011-02-17
<dwarfstar_> anyone willing to help a newbie that is on neanderthal level?
<dwarfstar_> have lots of frustrating newbie questions so need patience
<dwarfstar_> must have patience
<dwarfstar_> hello anyon e
<dwarfstar_> lame
